# SUNCREAM + what are you taking?



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

I'm sure I read somewhere that suncreams were the exception to the no liquid rule.....  But now I'm double checking I cant find it referenced anywhere!!!  I'm a redhead and burn like a tomato!!!  I need to take suncream!

What else are you taking?

I'm (for me and OH) sandwiches, couple packets of crisps, bag of sweets and 2 EMPTY bottles of water (as apparently there is somewhere to fill them), and some GB flags   In a reasonable sized rucksack that can easily fit under a seat.


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

A bottle of water, my camera , a sandwich , sweets, crisps , shorts waterproof jacket ( very small one) a couple of pens and a flag.

All in my rucksack


----------



## abbijay (27 July 2012)

You can take up to 200ml of suncream (as opposed to 100ml of anything else). 
The other thing i would suggest is a good waterproof; well it is Britain after all 
Enough cash or a VISA card, if you bring another brand of card you won't be able to use it.


----------



## JVB (27 July 2012)

Between 4 of us - 
2x picnic blankets
camera
cash
Food - crisps, sausage rolls, pork pies, olives, chicken wings, other nice bits of finger food, will see what sainsburys has to offer fruit, sweets etc
Taking either jeans or shorts, depending on weather and what travel in ie. nice day - wear shorts but take jeans or vice versa
empty water bottles
phone
suncream
waterproof jacket
timetable of running order if I can find one
umbrella
may take spare plastic bag and flip flops so if really hot I can take walking trainers off and just carry them

Think that's it!


----------



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

it clearly says no picnics!!


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

My info says no picninc HAMPERS?

Thanks for the suncream info!!  Off down the shops and praying I can buy a bottle with less than 200ml!!


----------



## Jo_x (27 July 2012)

lunch, water bottle, H&H with all the competitor info in, camera, phone, TICKETS, money, waterproof coat. sunglasses. maybe umbrella and flipflops!


----------



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

apparantly if your foods in a plastic bag its ok x


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Just saw the weather, mac and wellies by the looks of it


----------

